# need help..did anyone put protective coating..



## ktmrder (Sep 24, 2004)

Our dealer is trying to sell us a protective coating for the outside of our outback. We are going to leave it outside all the time and he highly suggests it. Does anyone reccommend this or have this done? Thanks for all your help!
Cami


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

All you need is a good wax job with a product made for fiberglass. The coatings the dealers try to sell are WAY over priced.


----------



## ktmrder (Sep 24, 2004)

thank you so much. We are picking it up tuesday and he just threw that on me and I wasn't sure what to do! I appreciate your help!
Cami


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Andy's right. Those things offered like "protective coatings", and "undercoatings", and "scotchgarding of the upolstry are nothing but money makers for the dealers. You can accomplish the same thing with a good high quality auto wax, a can of 3M Scotchguard.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll 3rd the comments, save your $$$.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Interesting.... we were never even offered anything like that. I would have refused anyway. Wax and 3M will do the trick.

Wayne


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

I put a coat of 303 protectant on the roof and a coat of teflon finish on the front to help protect it from the road dirt/dead bugs.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

strongj said:


> I put a coat of 303 protectant on the roof and a coat of teflon finish on the front to help protect it from the road dirt/dead bugs.
> [snapback]15946[/snapback]​


strongj,

Can you please advise where I can find some of this "303 protectant".

Thank you.


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

There are many places you can purchase 303 Protectant, even Camping World carries it now. I search for it on the web using a search site and then chose the place with the best price including shipping.

I bought a gallon of it recently from topoftheline.com

http://store.yahoo.com/tolae/16oz303vinpr.html

Jerry


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

303 is some expensive stuff, for one reason...it works. Even makes new stuff look good.

We were not offered a "protection package", either. Instead of spending my money now for protection, I'll touch it up periodically, but have it professionally cleaned in three or four years.

Costs, yes, but saves a lot of elbows.


----------



## ktmrder (Sep 24, 2004)

thank you so much for all the advise. We told him no and of course he acted suprised and tried to resell it to me. No thanks!

You guys are a wealth of knowledge. So glad we found this site!!
Cami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Waxing your TT can take alot of time and effort. Try a detailing auto shop to see if they will wash and wax your TT. The TT dealer offered us at $20/ft. Ouch!!!

The local detailer did for $50 and I supplied the material









Thor


----------

